#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  What are the must-watch Tamil films?

## Bhavya

Hello Movie freaks,

From the starting, there are hundreds of thousands of movies releases in Tamil cinema. These movies reflect all kind of human emotions like happiness, sadness,joy, sorrow, worry, betrayal, grief, anger, fear, greed, envy, jealous,horror and etc. So, guys, Can you tell me which are the must-watch Tamil movies?

----------


## Dhara

Bhavya, Suddenly I can't guess any movie. Do you know any movie like that?

----------


## subasan

> Hello Movie freaks,
> 
> From the starting, there are hundreds of thousands of movies releases in Tamil cinema. These movies reflect all kind of human emotions like happiness, sadness,joy, sorrow, worry, betrayal, grief, anger, fear, greed, envy, jealous,horror and etc. So, guys, Can you tell me which are the must-watch Tamil movies?


There're many more movies but I'll list only 5.

1. Varumayin Niram Sigappu
2. Mahanadi
3. Apoorva Ragangal
4. Nayagan
5. Thevar Magan

----------


## Bhavya

> Bhavya, Suddenly I can't guess any movie. Do you know any movie like that?


I remember two movies at this moment


Anbe sivam 
Kannaadi Pookkal


Subasan also listed down some good movies you can check them as well  :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> There're many more movies but I'll list only 5.
> 
> 1. Varumayin Niram Sigappu
> 2. Mahanadi
> 3. Apoorva Ragangal
> 4. Nayagan
> 5. Thevar Magan


In this list I watched Nayagan , Thevar Magan and Mahanadi, Are you a Kamal haasan fan?

----------


## subasan

> In this list I watched Nayagan , Thevar Magan and Mahanadi, Are you a Kamal haasan fan?


I just listed the movies. I didn't think about the actor. But looking back, Kamal Haasan is an extraordinary actor and a sensible human. Btw, I'm a Thalaivar fan _/\_

----------


## Bhavya

> I just listed the movies. I didn't think about the actor. But looking back, Kamal Haasan is an extraordinary actor and a sensible human. Btw, I'm a Thalaivar fan _/\_


I agree with your Statement about Kamal Haasan, I respect him as a sensible human being.I like Rajnikanth movies but not a fan, I am a Thalapathy fan.

----------


## subasan

> I agree with your Statement about Kamal Haasan, I respect him as a sensible human being.I like Rajnikanth movies but not a fan, I am a Thalapathy fan.


That's good. He is a good actor too.

----------


## Bhavya

> That's good. He is a good actor too.


Yes, there is no doubt on it.

----------


## subasan

> Hello Movie freaks,
> 
> From the starting, there are hundreds of thousands of movies releases in Tamil cinema. These movies reflect all kind of human emotions like happiness, sadness,joy, sorrow, worry, betrayal, grief, anger, fear, greed, envy, jealous,horror and etc. So, guys, Can you tell me which are the must-watch Tamil movies?


In the current times these are the must watch films, 

1. Pariyerum Perumal
2. Iraivi
3. Raatchasan
4. Maanagaram
5. Taramani

----------


## Bhavya

> In the current times these are the must watch films, 
> 
> 1. Pariyerum Perumal
> 2. Iraivi
> 3. Raatchasan
> 4. Maanagaram
> 5. Taramani


In this list I only watched Maanagaram, I don't know why recently I have lost my interest to watch movies  :Confused:

----------


## subasan

> In this list I only watched Maanagaram, I don't know why recently I have lost my interest to watch movies


It's better if your other interests gain you something.  :welcome:

----------


## Bhavya

> It's better if your other interests gain you something.


Yeah, now I am more interested in reading and It's help me to learn lots of new things. So I am more than happy with it  :Smile:

----------


## subasan

> Yeah, now I am more interested in reading and It's help me to learn lots of new things. So I am more than happy with it


Reading is a lot better as it helps with your own imagination rather than watching other's imagination on screen like movies.

----------


## Bhavya

> Reading is a lot better as it helps with your own imagination rather than watching other's imagination on screen like movies.


Yeah it's true reading increased my imagination and creativity. Imagining your own visuals is more fascinating than watching some others' creation.

----------

